# صور كل اجزاء الفريزه ..وكل السكاكين المستخدمه ..وطريقة العمل



## hunter black (13 مايو 2008)

*http://www.ziddu.com/download.php?uid=ZLGanJqpZLKfmZutsayZlJyiY6%2BWlZer3*


----------



## م-باسم (13 مايو 2008)

شكرااااااااااا جزيلا


----------



## salih9 (16 مايو 2008)

*جزاك الله عنا خيرا*


----------



## عمر وجيه (17 مايو 2008)

thank you brother


----------



## مصطفى محمد سليمان (18 مايو 2008)

شكراااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## عبدالقادر الغطاس (20 مايو 2008)

مشكور بارك الله فيك


----------



## قاديري خالد (25 مايو 2008)

مشكور على المجهود


----------



## أبو خلاد (26 مايو 2008)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## deghidy (28 مايو 2008)

مشكووووووووووووووووووووووووور علي الجهد وجزاك الله خيرا:28:


----------



## العالم المحظوظ (29 مايو 2008)

شكور يا أخي وبارك الله فيك


----------



## م/محمد عادل السيد (20 أبريل 2009)

الصور أكتر من رائعة جزاك الله كل خير ونرجو المزيد عن باقى الماكينات مثل المقشطة والمثقاب والتجليخ. شكـــــــرا


----------



## ايهاب1985 (11 ديسمبر 2009)

Thanks


----------



## eng. ahmed elkady (24 ديسمبر 2009)

*جزاك الله عنا خيرا*​


----------



## أحمد دعبس (4 أغسطس 2010)




----------



## ahmed shawky (6 أغسطس 2010)




----------



## ahmedasdo (4 أكتوبر 2010)

كل عام وانتم طيبين


----------



## حادي الضعن (14 فبراير 2011)

مشكور


----------



## حادي الضعن (14 فبراير 2011)

مشكور


----------



## eng_thrwat (18 فبراير 2011)

جزى اله اخنا خيرا ووفقه للخير دائما


----------



## د.محمد باشراحيل (21 فبراير 2011)

hunter black قال:


> *http://www.ziddu.com/download.php?uid=ZLGanJqpZLKfmZutsayZlJyiY6%2BWlZer3*


 

_Eng.Hunter Black_
_sorry BUT_

The file You are looking for... may be deleted by the user or by the Adminstrator ! ​


----------



## lokman89 (25 فبراير 2011)

مشكوووور


----------



## محمود الفاروق (25 فبراير 2011)

فين هذه الصور


----------



## صقرالجديان555 (25 فبراير 2011)

لم استطع صور الفريزة وسكاكين التفربز


----------



## ادريس معيوش (5 مارس 2011)

السلام عليكم .... اريد تقرير عن الاجزاء المادية لماكنة التفريز المبرمجة هل من ينصحني .....بوركتم


----------



## sobhy99 (30 مارس 2011)

مميز جدا


----------

